# Best LEO "patrol duty" flashlight



## LightJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Hello all,

I am an LEO that works mostly patrol duties on all different shifts (days, afternoons and midnights) I currently use 2 lights for this: Ultra stinger (main light for traffic stops, checking building during hours of darkness, pedestrian contacts in the evenings etc.) SF G2 which I keep on my duty belt. (back up light and also use in conjunction with my weapon when I deploy my pistol during hours of darkness or clearing dark buildings etc.) I was wondering if any of the other LEO's on this forum (or others familiar with LEO operations) could recomend lights for these 2 purposes that they feel would be better choices. The only criteria that I would like is that the main light (for lack of a better term) needs to be rechargeable (incandescent or LED). I really like the looks of the SF Dominator with the two stage switch but have not had the opportunity to see one in person. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. As a side note if anyone could PM me with companys or thoughts on an effective manner to get lights for test and evaluation purposes I would also be in your debt. Many thanks in advance.

Light Junkie


----------



## paulr (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I'm not a LEO but I'd say if you like the Ultrastinger, you should stick with it. It's a very popular duty light and there's good reasons for that. 

The 10X Dominator is kind of a weird light. It's never caught on very well because of its strange shape and kludgy handling (it feels like it's a made of vacuum cleaner parts or something). It's big and heavy to use if you're mainly using it on low beam. But it's amazingly powerful in the high beam. By all means, try one out if you get a chance, and see how you like it. I'd advise against ordering one before trying one out first.


----------



## madecov (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I use a PILA GL4R as my bat belt light. and the Ultrastinger as my long throw search light.
The GL4R is a bit large but it has a 80 minute run time, is plenty bright for traffic stops and can be easily tucked under an arm. It makes the violator wince when pointed at them. It has enough side spill to make vehicle searches easy. I also carry a Surefire G2Z and 3Z in the battle bag as back ups. 

For traffic accidents and directing traffic I use a pelican M6 LED with a surefire G2 traffic cone.


----------



## js (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I am not an LEO either, but FWIW, I know that many LEO's like the TigerLight, and if you're considering only stock lights, it's the hands down winner for brightness and throw and runtime and size. The 10X is certainly brighter and I'm sure it's a great light. In fact, I'd like to get one at some point (but not for duty use, obviously). But as was mentioned, it's a bit weird in shape and is somewhat difficult to carry by some reports.

The SF M6 is also a very, very nice light. Lightraven, an LEO, uses this. And soon you will be able to convert it into a regulated rechargeable.

And if you want to go into cutsom mods, I do upgrades of the TigerLights. You trade some runtime for increased brightness, but you get a lot of brightness. I'll be working on the 2nd generation of mods which will make them more reliable and immune to insta-flashing.

Hope this helped. Do a search on these topics and you should find half a dozen threads with good info.


----------



## LightJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

madecov,

GL4R? Can I find this on the acronym list? I don't dislike the UL stinger but the beam quality seems a bit shadowy. (for lack of a better term) Thank you for your response to my post.

Light Junkie


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

The GL4R that madecov is referring to is a Pila product, and sold by jsburlys.com, bugoutgear.com and a few others - go to the Groupbuy and Passaround section and look for the "GL3R Passaround" discussion to see what people think of the 9V brother of the GL4R (passaround generously provided by jsburlys.com).

I have worked the odd night shift in my 29+ years (like last night - 14-MN, and tonight - 18-04!) and am not really fond of the dark. I have had 2 duty sidearms in those years, only drawn them out 6 times total, and never fired either of them at a human. I have, however, gone through a few flashlights, either my own-purchased or issued lights.

I now carry:
- Streamlight Polystinger: issued to my patrol car, so I try to use it first;
- Koehler Brightstar 3 D: issued to me. Yellow and black. Modified to use a KPR112 bulb and 3 x 123A lithium disposables. It COULD also be powered by 2 x 150A lithium ion rechargeable cells by Pila. This was the light I used right after the Polystinger;
- Mag-light 3 C: Purchased by my wife and kids. Modified like the KB 3 D, plus covered in step grip tape for more grip. Kind of a 3rd back-up;
- Pelican M6 xenon (silver): Modified with a clicky switch for momentary/continuous on. My always-on-the-duty-belt light;
- Dorcy 9" LED wand: for traffic control.

I also have a Dorcy Spyder, but it was left on one shift and got kind of fried, so it is off-duty-sick for awhile until I clean it up.

There are a few others I would like to buy, but I am cheap!


----------



## paulr (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

If you want a small rechargeable, the Streamlight Strion is pretty nice and reasonably affordable. It's about the size and brightness of your G2, though I think a bit heavier.


----------



## LightJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Js,

Thanks for the info I will check out the tiger light site for more info. I am not opposed to modifications to lights but would like my main light to be as stock as possible. Would like to modify my G2 possibly though (new lamp and reflector maybe)if you could PM me any numbers on the mods you do or a link to a site (if you have your own )it would be appreciated.

Light Junkie


----------



## LightJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
There are a few others I would like to buy, but I am cheap! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Pete,

Thanks for the info you provided. I am cheap as well (must be a cop thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif) I will check the suggestions you made. Stay safe.

Light Junkie


----------



## js (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

LightJunkie,

Well, at the moment I am doing the SF M6-R but I have not started on the Gen 2 TL mods. You can see the summary thread for info on the Gen 1 mods, if you like.

In any case, the stock TL is very nice, especially for the money.


----------



## spacetroll (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I don't understand why more officers aren't switching to powerful LED's such as the TriStar Phazer for their main duty belt light. The spot/flood it throws out to 30-40 yards is awesome which is plenty for searching a backyard or house etc.. Led's are superior in durability/life expectancy and battery life. How often do you really need a small handheld spot that will reach out to 150-200 yards? At that distance you have the car mounted spot or keep a big Surefire or Wolfeyes in the trunk. I see it as the same situation as your .40 caliber or 9mm duty weapon on your belt and having a 12 gauge in the rack and AR-15 in the trunk.

Troll


----------



## js (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Troll,

The simple fact of the matter is that incan light is full-spectrum and provides better definition and vision in many situations. Around the house, use LED's. Fine. But out in the field with ambient light, icans win. dano and other LEO's have posted about this more than once, and although I am not an LEO, my experience confirms this as well.

Also, above 2 or 3 watts, LEDs are *not* more efficient. And at power levels of 15 or 20 or 30 watts, LED's are impractical in a handheld light because all of the waste heat must be dissipated into the die. Incans, on the other hand, forward radiate most of the waste heat as IR and less heat gets dissipated into the head and body of the light.

I hope this doesn't explode into a flame war, as it almost always does, but it's simply the truth of the matter. LED's are great and have obvious and significant advantages over filaments, but they are not better across the board and for all uses.

I started out with LED lights, but experience with them lead me into high-quality incans. Keep in mind that there is no comparison between a yellow stock mag beam and a well-driven incan. If you've never experienced 500 lumens of bright white icandescent light, you're missing out and you likely won't understand where I'm coming from. I'm not trying to put down LED's, only to defend incans.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

LED all the way ! No bulb to burn out or filament to tear if you drop it "hot". If you pick the right light you won't need to carry a back-up. All the lights mentioned above are great, and you might want to consider an Inova T3 with rechargeable batteries. 

Bright enough for tactical use, good throw,long run time, and still small enough to use in conjunction with your deployed pistol. 

I recently gave one to a friend who is a Captain with the Newark NJ PD and he loves it. (he was carrying an Ultrastinger and a back-up SureFire E2E until now)


----------



## greenLED (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I'll second Pete's comments about the Pila lights. The GL3 is a great light!!

I've also tried the Strion (also rechargeable and small), and I know the Corrections Officers and Sheriff Officers 'round here use them.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

When I used to work security I usually ended up using flashlights that took off the shelf sized rechargeable batteries.
This way, If I had a busy week and forgot to recharge them,
relief was just a set of alkalines away to finish my shift.
There are also rechargeable 123's and 123 replacement batteries for the smaller pocketrocket lights that are bright, easy to carry and aim.


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*Dr_Joe said:*
LED all the way ! No bulb to burn out or filament to tear if you drop it "hot". If you pick the right light you won't need to carry a back-up.

[/ QUOTE ]

The LED itself may be more durable than a hot wire, but the electronics and solder connections in the LED lights can be subject to failure resulting from small drops and can be much more difficult to troubleshoot and repair than replacing a blown bulb. My Costco 1w dropped just 2ft onto it's bezel on my sidewalk and something broke or came loose inside the electronics pill and it is dead and may stay dead. Sure it's a cheap light, but the LED is fine and the elctronics are broke.


----------



## spacetroll (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

3rd, that is one of the big reasons I went with the TSP, if I am deer hunting in the woods in East Texas and the nearest Wal-Mart is 50 miles away but the little Pawn shop or Mom and Pop market is 5 miles up the road Alkaline C's will be available. JS, no worries on a flame war, I have just been noticing since I got the TSP while out at night the nice white wall it throws out to 40 yards or so and I don't see a COP needing more than that on a regular basis. Also like I said I see the LED's as being more rugged, I have dropped my MAG C 3X123 kpr mod while out on a dog walk and had to make my way home in the dark. As far as full spectrum and better vission issue I realy don't see an issue. The other night while out with the dog I spotted something move up the trail about 30 yards, I lit up the racoon as he scurryed up a tree. I stopped to let him make his escape so the dog would'nt attack and kept him lit up, I could make out every detail and could have easily picked him off if I had my rifle, not that I would have.

Troll


----------



## _mike_ (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

[ QUOTE ]
*js said:*
Troll,

The simple fact of the matter is that incan light is full-spectrum and provides better definition and vision in many situations. Around the house, use LED's. Fine. But out in the field with ambient light, icans win. dano and other LEO's have posted about this more than once, and although I am not an LEO, my experience confirms this as well.

Also, above 2 or 3 watts, LEDs are *not* more efficient. And at power levels of 15 or 20 or 30 watts, LED's are impractical in a handheld light because all of the waste heat must be dissipated into the die. Incans, on the other hand, forward radiate most of the waste heat as IR and less heat gets dissipated into the head and body of the light.

I hope this doesn't explode into a flame war, as it almost always does, but it's simply the truth of the matter. LED's are great and have obvious and significant advantages over filaments, but they are not better across the board and for all uses.

I started out with LED lights, but experience with them lead me into high-quality incans. Keep in mind that there is no comparison between a yellow stock mag beam and a well-driven incan. If you've never experienced 500 lumens of bright white icandescent light, you're missing out and you likely won't understand where I'm coming from. I'm not trying to put down LED's, only to defend incans. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sums it up nicely I think.


----------



## dougmccoy (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I would have to agree with js on his opinions using LEDS in ambient light. I'm not a LEO, I'm just a humble paramedic, but I've personally gone back to using an E2e on the duty belt just because it allows me much better colour definition and isn't washed away by ambient light. I've no experience of high output LED lights such as the TSP and from what I've read they do have uses in law enforcement. In fact I might get a high powered LED light for the potential reliability that LED's offer. However IMHO as there is nothing complicated about an incandescent and bulbs are easily replaced. Yes I know that bulbs can blow, sometimes at inopportune times, however a back up light should be available to take care of this eventuality, dont you think?

As light obsession rightly points out LED's are generally really reliable but the more complicated the more potential for things to go wrong!

Doug


----------



## spacetroll (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

LightObsession, you have touched a point I guess I have taken for granted and pressumed was a bug that has been worked out. I hope the circutry and soldering in my TSP has been well done, if I drop that thing from any more than normal holding height and it takes a dump and I have to really dig into it to fix it I'll be bummed. As far as all other issues, for now I have to stand my ground. JS, the one point I will give you is I do have a SureFire (G2 Nitrolon I believe it is) and can only imagine the wall from a M6 Guardian but you'd have to have a Pez dispesser for CR123's plus I just can't justify 400.00 right now to the wife.

Troll


----------



## dano (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Well, I work nights exclusively, and I'm always switching around stuff. Currently, here's what's being used:

-Duty light: Streamlight Ultrastinger.
-Tac light: Surefire 9P w/ a P90 lamp.

I am also testing Fivemega's Pila cell mod in a Streamlight STinger. 

Two lights are always a good idea.

The Ultra and G2 combo is ideal. If you wanted a brighter G2, put a P61 lamp in it, though runtime will be only 15 minutes or so.

-dan


----------



## LightJunkie (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Dano,

Thank you for your thoughts on this and also a big thanks to the rest of the members. As far as the G2 mod P61 bulb, would I have to change the reflector also? or just the bulb? and is the it that much brighter to justify the price? I agree with you also that my current setup is very efficient (working well for 7 plus years) I was just curious what the others (with much more knowledge on the flashlight subject thought) That and I'm always looking for an excuse to get a new cool light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Light Junkie


----------



## deranged_coder (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

The P61 is a new lamp assembly (bulb and reflector). Unscrew the bezel, remove the P60, drop in the P61, screw the bezel back on. Quite simple.


----------



## berklee46 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Well, I just did my annual locker-cleaning, and (again) went from an Uncle Mike's duty bag to a a nice alluminum briefcase. I tell myself that I should try to keep things simple and easy, instead of carrying everything I own and 30 copies of every form we have! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

I even ended up replacing both of my duty lights that I've had forever to streamline things there too. My main one is obviously the big Magcharger, and my belt light is the Streamlight Stinger. I've had both for 12+ years, but had that itch for a change. 
The Stinger never really impressed me, but was compact enough for my belt and rechargeable too. It was replaced this week with a Surefire L4. I can't say enough good things about this L4. In a dark room, it lights everything up as if you'd just turned on all the overhead lights. The Stinger lit things up, but there really isn't a comparison - no way. 

The Mag ended up being too big for the briefcase and I decided to try out the Tigerlight rechargeable instead. 
I didn't want the OC spray option, so I got the 8" light. It arrived today and looks like a Mag with a few inches cut off the end, which is just what I wanted. I didn't want "small" because sometimes it's nice to have something with substance in your hand, just in case things go south quickly...I haven't tried it out yet, but from what I've read, with both lights being kept stock, the Tigerlight is more powerful. Tonights midnight shift will be a good test for it, but for the price I paid, and getting rid of some of the bulkiness of the Mag, it should be well worth it.

The only complaint I have with the Tigerlight so far is the gold band around it. My promotion should be happening in the next month or two, and the last thing I need is to stroll into work with a new flashlight with a gold band around it. I'm sure you could imagine the heat I'd take for that! So, before the light even went into the charger, that gold band was covered up with some black 3M reflective tape. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

If I'd never started coming around these forums, I'd never be bothering to replace these lights, or spend lots of $$ on flashlights this month just for the fun of it, but at least I'm not alone...


----------



## Size15's (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I don't have any experience of using flashlights as "dutylights" but this photo may help give some scale.


----------



## HighLight (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \*

deleted


----------



## dh515 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

My current one is the 10x Dominator, which I carry on my duty belt. As far as stock lights go, nothing I've carried beats this light for output. In the past, I have used and still have the Ultrastinger, Maglight rechargeable, Streamlight 20xl, Tigerlight, Surefire 6P and a Stinger. On full burn with both bulbs, the 10x is brighter than a patrol unit's spotlight. Down side is only 20 mins. of run time. If I remember correctly, the low bulb is good for an hour at 60 lumens (good for vehicle searches, report or ticket writing, etc). The two bulbs that give you a choice of either high or low beam is one of the light's best features. The light does have kind of a weird shape. Won't fit well in a sap pocket if that's where you carry your light. Is okay in the side pocket of BDU's or on a belt with a good holder. Another not so good feature is that the bulbs are rather fragile. The light isn't too forgiving of being dropped or of being used to whack somebody at $30 a bulb! I have two extra batteries that I carry with me for extended use if needed and the charger comes with a 12v cord for use in the car. 

I don't know anything about LED lights so can't shed any light on that. I used a Stinger on my belt as a back up light prior to getting the 10x and used an Ultrastringer as my primary. Was never impressed with the Stinger, even after I got the HP head supposedly good for 40,000 CP. To me, the Ultrastinger, while bright and with good throw, had too narrow of a beam and too skinny of a handle. I guess I had just become too used to the Streamlight and Maglight configuration. I recently got Fivemega's adapter for the Stinger for use with the Pila rechargeables. This is a great light and what a Stinger should be from the factory. Unbelieveable amount of light from a very compact package. I work mostly days now and am considering going back to that light for duty belt carry as it is smaller than the 10x. I also have a regular Tigerlight, and a Tiger 11 and a Tiger 85 that I got from JS. The stock Tigerlight would be an excellent choice but doesn't put out the kind of light the 10x does. Also, the beam quality with the smooth reflector doesn't compare to the 10x. I know you're interested in stock lights, but the Tigerlight modifications by JS are also great lights, although a bit more specialized. In my opinion, the Tiger 11 puts out as much light as the 10x with longer run time and better throw. I loaned it to a friend who works nights to test. He was using it at an accident and had several Highway Patrol officers come up to him and comment on the light, as they couldn't believe how bright it was. The Tiger 85 easily surpasses the 10x and Tiger 11, it but probably doesn't have enough run time for general use. Anyway, good luck with your choice. You can't have too many flashlights!


----------



## Steve C (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

LightJunkie,

26 years on the job here, about half of that as either a road trooper or road supervisor.

For "serious" work, your current two lights would be hard to beat. The UltraStinger is a great "duty" light; the only objection I have is the iffy battery life some of us have experienced, with the Stinger. That seems to be a VERY subjective topic, so I won't go there again... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The G2 is, IMO, the ideal back-up light for belt carry. I have an old 6P which served that purpose for many years, and would again if I went back into uniform. I also have an OLD SL-20 that I bought in 1978. If it could talk...

We're issued Stingers these days. I have two, and would use them as a main light to keep in the unit for stops, etc., along with the SL-20.

I understand your affliction (wanting to buy new lights). Everyone here has it. But the truth is that what you've got is more than adequate.

I would recommend a second light on your person, however. You just never know, ESPECIALLY in our profession. I have become attached to my SureFire A2; it rides on my ankle every day. To me, the concept of a bright primary incan light and a soft LED light, in one package, makes extreme sense. The LED is ideal for reading/writing a report in the unit (how many patrol cars have you been in that had a really good integral light for that purpose? Me neither), and the bright incan is a perfect back-up to your G2.

There are other offerings of this type of dual-purpose light out there, such as the StreamLight Task Lights. I've tried them. The A2 is simply superior in all aspects as far as I'm concerned.

So, to make a long post longer, instead of looking for another bright monster, I think you should concentrate on a "personal light"; one you keep on your person in addition to your G2.

I've said this before here, and I said it innumerable times when I was on the Academy staff, and I say it to the youngsters in my section... You're only as good as what you've got, right now, strapped to your body. Stuff in the war bag/unit is of no use to you if you cannot get to it.

You carry two extra magazines, right? Why should your flashlight be any different?

I would stay with stock configurations. All these modified lights are neat and interesting, but you well know how easy it is to either, break, misplace, or otherwise lose control of your ancillary gear. Your hard-use items need to be easily and quickly replaceable.

One last caveat: read again the response JS made to the post about LEDs. It covers all the bases. LED flashlights are cool and useful... but NOT as a primary LEO light.

Stay safe...


----------



## sotto (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

SteveC:

What kind of holster do you use to carry your A2 on your ankle (and where did you get yours?).

thanks


----------



## ob1 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I'm not a LEO, but i am a soldier deployed in Iraq, and when I go out on convoys at night i take my g2 with me. When my life depends on it, i go incandesant all the way. I love led lights, but to walk around the dark at night, thats about it


----------



## spacetroll (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

For a 10X Dominator.

Down side is only 20 mins. of run time. If I remember correctly, the low bulb is good for an hour at 60 lumens (good for vehicle searches, report or ticket writing, etc). 

Spend 15 minutes searching a vehicle then 5 minutes writting the report at the begining of your 10-12 hour shift and a third of your battery life is gone?

This in my opinion is why a higher power LED fits the bill. Lets be honest, how often is an officer trying to spot a suspect 150 yards out. What would you say? 95% of handheld flashlight use is close-in (1-25 yards) searching inside a car, down the side of a house,looking up into a tree, reading and writting outside the patrol unit. 

Not trying to stir the pot here but I really think that incandesant light is becoming the 8 track tape of the light world. In a few years your gonna see LED handhelds with 800-1000 lumens throwing a spot out 300-500 yards all in the size of a 4 cell Maglite.

Troll


----------



## Deanster (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Sadly, I just don't see that happening. 

We're already seeing that when LED technology is pushed hard, heat becomes a deal-killer - I imagine that we'll see improvements, and that small personal lights will become mostly LED's, but that Incan will not only remain, but see a renaissance, as manufacturers and customers see the improvements in design (regulation is #1 on this list) that came out of the LED revolution, and we'll see more and better Incans holding a strong place in the mid-size and larger light market, where LED's can't compete on throw, heat or simplicity. 

Love my Arc LSH-p, my Firefly II, but I too chose a Z3, G2 or M6 or a Pelican incan when I think it really matters.


----------



## scudinc (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

This argument makes me think of the "tube vs. solid-state" guitar amp argument. Tube always wins. Overwhelmingly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## scudinc (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Oh, and I love my Strion to death. It's made me sell my T3, and is my EDC.


----------



## spacetroll (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Deanster, is there something inherent in LEDs by way of physics that just makes them inferior throw wise? Once again, I'm not trying to stir up any sludge and I am obviuosly not as educated as many here on the physics and engineering of light, I am just very interested in the advancement of the LED, I almost see it as the development of DVD over VCR. 

Troll


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

3 of us ran a check point after a hockey game let out last night (OBVIOUSLY not NHL, just Jr B). 1 partner forgot the cone for his Polystinger, so I loaned him my modded 3 C Mag and cone, while I used a Dorcy 9"LED wand for traffic control and used my car's Polystinger.

I knew the 123A cells in my Mag were old, and at - 25 C it didn't last too long, so I put it away, loaned him my Dorcy wand, and used my modded Brightstar and its cone plus the Polystinger. About a half hour later, both my Polystinger and Brightstar started to drop off.

Traffic died off, so while we went to warm up, the Polystinger went back on the in-car charger. Later on, I used the Brightstar for awhile, then went back to the Polystinger.

I have extra Battery Station 123A batteries, but have some partners that have Scorpions or P M6 and they only were able to buy replacement batteries locally for about $8.50 Canadian each, so I have been re-selling them some of mine (with a small percentage for my trouble). For now, I think I will kill off the batteries in the Brightstar to go back to alkalines in it and the Mag, and save up to buy some 150A lithium-ion rechargeable cells to put in them both.


----------



## oklalawman (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I have worked night or midnight shift for most of my 18 years. I remember when I started the hot light was the kel
light it was about a six cell c sized. It had an adapter to
replace two cells if you wanted less weight. Then rechargables came out and I got a sl20 and a magcharger. The are both good but heavy. I think I liked the sl 20 a little better. I was walking footbeats at the time and it was a pain the a**,really, as it would beat you as you walked. Then came the stingers. It was a godsend small, light weight and good light. By that time I had switched agencies and was in car so I kept one of the magchargers
in my patrol car for when I needed real light. Then they came up with the hp head. I love it. Good light and a tight beam. I got a second one and even took out the mc out of my car and regulated it to night stand usage. Last year we got issued tasers so now there is a lot less room on my duty belt and I have been also looking for a new light. I look at things different then most on here I guess because my primary light is the one on my duty belt. The larger light is in the charger in the car. My contestants are:
Stinger hp with 3000 mah battery. No less space on duty belt but but over 2 hours run time.
Stinger with five megas mod. 350 lumens with the small head.
kind of expensive and cant use stock charger.
TL fbop. lots of light and a light weight. Kind of big on duty belt. I wish it had more throw.
SL tl3. Modded with pila rechargables and a aftermarket bulb. Still in planning stages but should be ultra compact
and about twice the stock output. 
Tiger moded by js. A tl with a lot more light. 

My criteria is that they must be tough and throw a lot of light. They must be readily servicable. Parts must be cheap
(thats why no sf were considered there bulbs are extremely high, about $1 and hour that and they are not for the most part rechargable). 

NO LEDS. I have led lights and love them they just dont have the throw or output needed. 

My secondary light must be car rechargable. So it will be either my mag 60 or my tl. The mag has the throw and is brighter but the tl is a lot lighter to carry.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I just got a mag85 in a 2d that is somewhere between 300-400 lumens in this comfortably driven form.
Nice wall of light.
It runs fine, even with Walmart Everactive AA's at 2.5 amps in an 8AA to 2D adaptor.
Even 6 nimh batteries in 2 3toD's are shoving 2.5 amps through this thing with a nice white light.
It's still about half as bright as a soft white 60 watt house bulb with either setup.
A 9 AA cell 3D mag gets about twice the attention with more than double the lumens at the expense of bulb life.
When I go back to part time security, this thing is coming with me.


----------



## Steve C (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Spacetroll,

The LED limitation is not a question of throw, although that can be a factor. The big problem is LED light's tendency to be absorbed by ambient light; especially mercury vapor street lights.

Without beating this dead horse (it has been covered rather thoroughly in past threads), basically what happens is an LED light will not penetrate the shadows beyond a "pool" of light cast by overhead, or other, ambient lighting. That's about as simple an explanation as I can give.

Some don't believe it. I didn't either; until I experienced it first-hand with my shiny new L4. Here is another example of reality beating theory. Reality wins every time.


----------



## Steve C (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

sotto,

It is a modified ankle holster that Ken Null made for me over 20 years ago, to carry an A.G. Russell boot knife and spare speed strip for a back-up Chief's Special revolver. It is worn on the leg opposite the ankle rig that carries the little revolver.

With the advent of Spyderco folding knives, I quit carrying the Russell many years back. I carried an E2e there for quite a few years. The new "long" clip on the A2 fits the knife scabbard beautifully. I added a velcro strap to secure the light. Very comfortable, instantly accessible.

PM me your e-mail address and I'll send you a picture. Getting one posted here is too much of a hassle.


----------



## Mikjk (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

Lightjunkie,

i'm on the job as well, patrol for 5 years. here is what i carry while on duty and why.

i have an old SF 6Z, one of the first syringe type bodies, and it has been 'upgraded' to a z44 bezel (pyrex lens). reason i had to do that was the original lexan lens became scratched up and began warping a little after 6-7 years of use. the 6Z is ALWAYS on my belt. it is compact, has good throw and light output, and is using lithium 123A batteries so that i don't have to worry about a battery charge draining. on day shifts, if i have to clear a building, it's right there and powerful enough for that task. i carry my 6Z in the SF polymer carrier... the combo has served me very well.

on evening or night shifts, i also carry a SF M3 and carry it in a SOE M3 pouch (has buckle closure for security). the reason i carry this light is that i like light at night... lots of it. not all of the cars in my district r equipped with spotlights, and i find that the takedown light from the lightbar most inadequate for lighting up the inside of a vehicle on a traffic stop. i have only recently been using this light and am evaluating it... but i REALLY like it! the M3 has the HOLA (MN11) bulb + Z57 'clickie' switch + PILA 150S batteries. i may have to go to the LOLA (MN10) lamp as i have to 'double tap' the tailcap to get the M3 to turn on. i don't have to 'double tap' the M3 if i use the LOLA lamp. but i REALLY like the HOLA lamp... lots of liiiiigggghhhttt!!! hehe... i also like the fact that i can use the same technique to hold the 6Z or M3 while i have my sidearm out. for myself, the SOE M3 pouch is superior in quality when compared to all other current M3 pouches. 

before i was carrying the M3, i was carrying the SF 8NX. reason i picked this light was that it was rechargeable and has pretty powerful light output. it rode with me on night shifts for 4 years. the only problem i had was when it fell out of my jacket pocket and dropped onto the ground while at cells, when searching a prisoner, and cracked the lens. SF sent a new bezel to replace it free of charge. i learned that should i carry a flashlight, i should get a proper rig to carry it in. the 8NX is still with me on nights, but just in my duty bag as a back up (for myself or another officer...just in case).

i'm also receiving a SF L6 at the end of the month. i'm thinking of using it on duty too, but the M3 is going to be hard to beat. the L6 is more for my Bug Out Bag, due to the longer light output. i agree with others that have mentioned that incandecent lights r superior to LEDs for patrol. the light output, throw, and ability to penetrate the shadows is very important... none of the LED flashlights i have tried compare to the incandecents. 

i still carry the issue 3 'C' cell M*glight with the orange traffic cone for traffic points. the batteries r supplied free by my department. it sits in my duty bag most of the time.

the SF Dominator is too big for me... but u will have to make the evaluation based on ur circumstances. lots of good advise here, good luck picking!

stay safe! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## KevinL (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

No disrespect to any of the expertise shown here, I too am curious about the LED and incan thing. I am not a LEO or other 'mission critical' user. 

Recently, I had an opportunity to take two of my lights out into a parking lot lit by that kind of street lamp that seems to give everything an orange-yellow glow. Not sure what it's called. I took the C2-90 (Surefire P90 in a C2 with R123s, 105 lumens for 25 minutes) and my U2 Digital Ultra. SF has mentioned that on the larger lights with 1.47" bezels, such as the L5/L6/U2, they deepened the parabolic reflector for more throw vs the smaller L2/L4 1" bezel lights. I'm aware that the smaller bezels are more flood lights and are not designed for throw, whereas 5W LEDs practically demand a big reflector in order to optimize their potential.

My findings at 1AM that night were that the U2's reach is on par with my P90 and the color rendition is pretty good, even with all the ambient lights interfering with it (as intended). I conducted tests at ground level, below trees about 20ft tall, and up the sides of a 4 storey building, looking for a deficiency in the LED or a situation where the P90 would prove to be advantageous. For some reason, I didn't find one. Anybody has an idea of what I'm doing/not doing right?

PS: Basically, I'm interested in setting up a fair test scenario where I can personally see the incan advantage. (of course I'm not going to compare my Mag85 with a Photon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif) as has been said above, nothing beats being able to see it for yourself.


----------



## Wolfen (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

I'm not up to speed on full size lights anymore. I stick a Streamlight Strion and a High Dome KL1 on a E1e in my pockets. I have a Aleph III with a three cell body and a Polystiger available. 

My Aleph III performs very well in orange street light conditions but it is an unusually configured light. Large head - skinny body.

I usually just use the Strion and the KL1/E1e.


----------



## js (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

OK, guys. We need a correction regarding the 10X dominator: the SF 10X dominator will run the 60 lumen lamp for *three hours*! Not one hour as was mentioned above.

There is a 110 lumen "low" output lamp that can be used in place of the 60 lumen lamp, and the 10X will drive this for *90 minutes*.

The idea of the 10X is that, yes, most of the time you don't need the super-bright 500 lumens and can get by with 60 or 110 lumens, and when you do need the high output, you can use it in short controlled bursts. So 20 minutes of runtime goes farther than it otherwise would. Same with the A2. I find that even though it only runs the incan for 45 minutes, I still change the batteries less frequently than I did when I EDCed the E2e.


----------



## Steve C (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Best LEO \"patrol duty\" flashlight*

<< I still change the batteries less frequently than I did when I EDC'ed the E2e.>>

Exactly so. The E2e is a great little light that I carried for years; but I've been using flashlights professionally for a very long time, and the A2 is hands-down the most useful and flexible flashlight I've owned.


----------

